# wheels won't turn



## uncle bark (Nov 9, 2010)

wheels won't turn, took off bottom face plate nothing appears to be blocking ...?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi... I THINK it'd help if we had a few more details?

DM


----------



## uncle bark (Nov 9, 2010)

is there supposed to be a chain, did not find one when i took off face plate, there was a dead mouse but no nest, i thought something might be blocking wheel gears from moving but nothing found.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... What the 'ell ya workin' on,..?? a Mack truck,..??


----------



## uncle bark (Nov 9, 2010)

um a yard machine snowblower


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh-Kayyyy, now we're gettin' somewheres....

Mouse chewed through sparkplug wire, got zapped dead, when you tried to start it, exposed wire shorted out....lol

Make and model? Got photos of the problem areas?

DM


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Make sure it is in Neutral and/or hold in the clutch


----------



## uncle bark (Nov 9, 2010)

yard machine by mtd model egfff 8.0 hp


----------



## uncle bark (Nov 9, 2010)

so where'd everybody go, y won't wheels turn?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

How about a model number (look on their website or on your machine); model egfff doesn't exist.
Single- or dual-stage? Look for a drive shaft somewhere from engine to wheels; see what is turning and what isn't when wheel drive is engaged.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

uncle bark said:


> so where'd everybody go, y won't wheels turn?


Try typing coherent sentences into coherent paragraphs.....:confused1:

This is a forum, We speak american english, not text messaging...
This is also not a chatroom,... 
Good answers take Good information, 'n _Time_...

If you can Explain what you have,...
What it's doin' or not doin',..
As well as what you see, 'n what you've done so far,...

You'll no doubt get All the help you need to fix the problem....:thumbsup:


----------



## uncle bark (Nov 9, 2010)

i thought everything i typed would show uip in the question, not just what i put in the title section, apparently that is not the case. let me begin again.

i have a yard machine by mtd snowblower, 8.0 hp, 2 stage, 26" wide and the wheels won't turn. i removed the bottom faceplate but could not locate any obvious reason why the wheels won't turn. i did find a mouse and thought maybe there was an acorn or something blocking the gears but i did not find that to be the case. is there supposed to be a chain moving the gears? i did not locate a broken chain. does anybody have any idea or suggestions on what i should look for or try in order to correct the problem? 

hope that is thorough enough to explain my problem. the only model # i could find was on the card attached and it read egfff or maybe it is e6fff.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

A model number from an aluminum tag, which is riveted to the machine, would go a long way here, so keep looking. In the absence of that, how many speed is this snow blower, and does the gear slector move? With the selector in neutral, can you roll it? Does the engine run? With the engine running, can you put it in gear? If so, what happens when you release the clutch? Does the engine RPM or noise change? In other words, does it act like it wants to engage, or does it act as though nothing is even trying to engage? Does the auger engage? Be careful checking these things. Do not put your hands or feet near the auger.


----------



## uncle bark (Nov 9, 2010)

hi and thanks for responding, 6 forward and two reverse gears which change freely, engine starts, auger rotates freely, everything appears normal except whels won't turn. i'll triple check for a model #.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Okay Uncle Bark, keep looking for the aluminum tag with the model number, but we're making progress. I can think of three things that I would start with; the shift linkage, and the clutch linkage, both of which I believe you will find to be adjustable, as well as the belt(s). Normally, I would start with the belts, but they can sometimes be difficult to access on a snow blower, so you may want to start with the clutch linkage, but without a model number, and not being able to see it myself, you are going to have to do this on your own. I would probably start with a simple visual inspection. If there are loose adjusters, or if the lock nuts are backed off, those would be the places to start. Try, as an example, shortening the rod about an inch or so, and check it. If no change, take it back to where it was, and then an inch or so in the other direction. Most likely, you will see some manner of change. Lastly, do a visual, to see how to access the belts. You will not have to remove the engine, but you may very well need to remove part of the auger chute.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

My guess (only a guess) is that you need to adjust the linkage that regulates the wheel drive engagement. It may be too "loose" for the mechanism to engage. Look for an adjustment on the cable to the drive wheel engagement lever.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

bob22 said:


> My guess (only a guess) is that you need to adjust the linkage that regulates the wheel drive engagement. It may be too "loose" for the mechanism to engage. Look for an adjustment on the cable to the drive wheel engagement lever.


Thank you, Bob. I said clutch, and then couldn't help but repeat it a bit later, but yes, wheel drive engagement is a much better description.


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

http://www.snowblowerforums.com/


----------



## Gary Schaeffer (Dec 11, 2010)

*Same problem*

I have an MTD (Huskee) 8.5 hp two stage snow blower purchased at Tractor Supply. 31AE6GKG731 4407351

The drive wheels will not turn unless I disengage all the gears.

The drive assembly is a round clutch plate and a friction wheel that engages the clutch plate by friction. Its all belt driven.

There are a series of gears on the axel and on the shaft that holds the clutch plate. All the gears mesh simutaneously at all times 
The engine runs and the two stage blower components function fine. The drive wheel will engage the clutch plate but just spins because the axel wont turn.

There are a pair of gears on the axel and corresponding gears on the shaft that transfer power from the engine to the drive wheels. That whole asembly will not turn.

If I remove the clps that hold the individual gears in place and disengage gears the axel and drive shaft turn freely. All bushings and bearings are free.

If I slide the individual gears to the left on the shafts they turn freely with the corresponding gear. As soon as I engage all the gears the whole assembly locks up. It seems like the gears must be misaligned in the shafts in relation to each other so they do not work as a unit.


----------



## peteE (Feb 22, 2011)

Gary you explained my problem exactly.  I have been looking for a answer.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Agree:
http://www.snowblowerforums.com/
People there are reallllllllllllllly serious about snow blowers.


----------



## chucka (Feb 27, 2011)

*Snow thrower wheels don't turn*

I have a Yard Machines by MTD 10 hp, 2 stage snow thrower , model 31AS6LCE700 with all the same symptoms. Did anyone come up with a solution? Checked the linkage and belts and the friction wheel. Everything's okay.


----------



## peteE (Feb 22, 2011)

I found out my problem. The gear train has free wheeling gears and stationary gears to the shaft. The free wheeling ones have needle bearings with out any way to lubricate them with out taking the gear train apart. With out lubrication these gears will freeze. The machine will not move. I have ordered new gears. There is no mention of this in the manual on maintenance. Good suggestion would to take the gear train apart at least one a year to lubricate those free wheeling gears. Save you just short of a hundred dollar bill If you do it yourself.


----------

